# Westjet Delta code share flights



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Has anyone purchased one of these flights within the last year? e.g. you buy it through Westjet.com, but it's a Delta flight

I'm seeing good prices and a route I want on a Westjet-marketed Delta flight (it's over $200 cheaper than buying directly form Delta). But I'm nervous. I purchased one of these in 2014 and it was so bad that I vowed to avoid Westjet/Delta code share. The two systems were not in sync; as a result I bounced around between agents while both companies claimed that I didn't have a reservation with them. That took a lot of time. And once it was figured out, I wasn't able to select a seat on the Delta flight. Similar gripes can be found here, so I know it wasn't just me: http://www.jeffsetter.com/delta-airlines-booking-westjet/

I've had similar problems on Air Canada - United code share, but it was definitely worse at West Jet - Delta.

Does anyone know if this is better now?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This was interesting. I phoned Delta and asked them about the flight I found, and I pointed out that it was $200 cheaper if I buy through Westjet.

At first the Delta rep said, buy it through WJ, that's way cheaper. And then she did some more digging and was able to pull up the same pricing Westjet quoted me and offered to sell it to me.

In the end, I purchased it from Delta directly at the same price. This seems nice because now it's sold by Delta and I can contact them in case of problems.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Has anyone purchased one of these flights within the last year? e.g. you buy it through Westjet.com, but it's a Delta flight ...
> I've had similar problems on Air Canada - United code share, but it was definitely worse at West Jet - Delta ...


Weird ... the cheaper flight I've bought on AirCanada's web site that, on inspecting the itinerary - turned out to be a United flight.

The problems I can recall were that:

a) I didn't notice in the fine print it was a United flight from LAX and showed up at the Air Canada counter. After finding it weird the check in wasn't opening when it should, it was a scramble to get onto the shuttle to get several terminals over to the United terminal. Once there, the United kiosk checked me in without a hiccup.

b) Freezing rain delayed the AC flight out of Canada so that we landed in Chicago after the last connecting United flight had left. It was painful to get to a United rep to rebook the flight but once I was at the desk, it was taken care of.


Cheers


----------

